# Russian honey bees are preparing for work!



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Inspected 2 hives today, including the Russians I obtained last year from Manley Bigalk of Iowa. I received a big surprise!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL6F9B3ipv0"]Four minute video[/ame]


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

That's cool!!! Definitely going to have to do splits soon!! That queen was almost to the edge of that box. Was the lower box as full of eggs? Wow!!! And she was so easy to spot. I normally have a hard time finding the queen but I saw her right off. Cool beans!!

Edit: Are you going to raise queens? Might have to have you ship me some!!


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Don't know what I am going to do. 

I have read that Russians like to swarm (I guess they all do huh?). Have a fuzzy notion to do a lot of splits keeping that queen stuck with newly hatched workers. I like this one. She is easy to find and her workers are always calm. It is her second year and I have read some can go to year three..

I have read a few books about making queens, maybe I will try that. If I do I will send you one because we have something in common - homeschooling kids.


----------

